# Man does not live by bread alone



## Gary O' (Aug 15, 2018)

My lady has gotten back into making bread
Whole wheat, no less
This stuff is good on….well, it’s good all by itself. 
It’s a meal.

However

It’s also good underneath a decent spread

Back when the boys were preschool, my lady would make bread
And butter

The boys would roll it on the kitchen floor in a jar until butter appeared
I don’t know all else happened to make it butter, but it didn’t matter what I knew
I was just the consumer

We got the wonderfully rich raw milk from a neighbor cow a couple miles down the road
The milk, if cold enough, and strained properly, was good enough, but I preferred to just have it in cereal

But the cream….oh-h-h-h-h-o
That Jersey would produce the richest, creamiest cream 

The butter, well, it complimented that whole wheat bread, and toast like nothing from the store

When I was a kid, we never had pure butter much at all
So I didn’t really know what I was missing
Gramma called what we used, ‘oleo’
It melted
Seemed good on most everything

Later in life many spreads, termed ‘margarine’, became popular
Remember the Chiffon margarine lady?
*It’s not nice to fool mother nature…….gzzzt….ZAP! *






These days, seems pure butter is making a comeback 
Not sure if it’s due to taste or health reasons

I have a taste bud or two reserved for Imperial
Seems good on everthing except popcorn (turns to slimy goo)
What do you guys like on yer toast, rolls, and other stuff?

BTW, the cow died an untimely death
Kinda turned us off in regard to raw milk


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 15, 2018)

I don't like butter.  I like Parkay margarine in the little tub or Kroger store brand sticks. :shrug:


----------



## IKE (Aug 15, 2018)

My mom never made homemade loaf bread but she always made Parker House rolls for Thanksgiving.....I'd normally eat so many hot out of the oven rolls with butter that I didn't want much Thanksgiving dinner. 

Mama and I quit using margarine several years ago and switched over to Land O Lakes real butter with canola oil added to make it easier to spread.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 15, 2018)

Only real butter in this house.  When I was a  kid we helped mama churn butter.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2018)

Only real butter growing up and continue.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 15, 2018)

Ditto... must have real butter.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 15, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I don't like butter.  I like Parkay margarine in the little tub or Kroger store brand sticks. :shrug:



Parkay is another that stands up to the taste test, IMO


----------



## Falcon (Aug 15, 2018)

I once  read  that  oleomargarine  is   ONE   ATOM   away  from  PLASTIC  !

We've  NEVER  used  oleo  in our house;  ALWAYS  butter.

Oleo  is  AWFUL  on a baked  potato,  dinner  roll  etc.

People used to buy  it because  it's  cheaper.....but  not that much.

I've  NEVER  in my life  seen  margarine  in  our  house.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2018)

I think what matters is the tastes you learned to like as a child. If one grew up with margarine, that's what tastes best. 

I grew up with Hellman's mayo or Best Foods west of the rockies. As a young teen I ate a tuna sandwich at a friend's made with Miracle Whip  (which isn't mayo) and decided I liked it, but my mom wouldn't buy it. As a young married, I rebelled and bought Miracle Whip. It wasn't long before I went back to Hellman's, the taste I grew up with.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2018)

Bread.
I adore bread. If I were not flirting with type 2 diabetes ( I've not tested positive in over a year) I would sit with a good loaf of rustic Italian bread and some butter and gnaw on it till it was gone! Especially if brought in from NYC. The water there makes the best Italian bread!

Also San Fransisco rustic Italian style sourdough. After I was there for a week, I couldn't get satisfaction from any east coast bread for some time!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 15, 2018)

Earth Balance Spread.  I use very little, but when I need to spread a butter-like substance, this suffices.  I normally use Spanish Olive Oil as my go-to on toasted bread, with a dusting of oregano and rosemary, along with turmeric and garlic.  Yum!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Earth Balance Spread.  I use very little, but when I need to spread a butter-like substance, this suffices.  I normally use Spanish Olive Oil as my go-to on toasted bread, with a dusting of oregano and rosemary, along with turmeric and garlic.  Yum!



I'm with you on everything except the oregano, assuming it is dried. Ugh. 
The day I had *fresh* oregano was a turning point in my life!


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 15, 2018)

Butter here also, no margarine ever.

Prefer lightly cultured butter over American butter, but DH is fine with either. One of the first food lessons I got from my mom, Gary O', was the difference between Jersey milk and Holstein milk. Jersey is so much better!

We dine out quite often - there's literally tens of thousands of restaurants within a 75 mile radius. One of the most memorable delights was at a Michelin-starred restaurant that made its own bread and fresh butter. The different rolls were amazing, far better than any of the excellent artisanal bakeries could produce; and the freshly-made goat butter was phenomenal with them. We agreed we could have made the entire meal just off the rolls and butter. In fact, that was by far the best thing about the whole meal, hands-down, LOL.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I'm with you on everything except the oregano, assuming it is dried. Ugh.
> The day I had *fresh* oregano was a turning point in my life!



My oregano is from my garden. I do dry it, and then grind it to a very fine powder. I'm not nuts about flake oregano. I put fresh oregano leaves in my salads, on occasion.


----------



## hearlady (Aug 16, 2018)

I love butta on bread! I have been making whole wheat bread lately also. So comforting!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 16, 2018)

So, it seems the butter contingent is strong

Gotta admit, butter is my favorite spread over oleo, or whatever herb concoction there is out there.

Think I’ll go 100% butter from here on
Especially since my lady is back into baking

I'm gonna mention Parker House rolls

*'hot outa the oven' *has a nice ring to it


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2018)

I make my own bread -- no comparison whatsoever to that stuff you buy in the stores that pretends to be bread!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

Lately, I've been putting peach preserves on my buttered toast.


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 15, 2020)

*Fresh bread......with real butter*

*Stale bread.......toasted with real butter.........or marmalade.........or 'mmmmm' bacon........bloody 'ell Gary this thread of yours is making me hungry.....  Hmmmm.....wonder if I've got any bread?   *


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

Buttered bread!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

My doctor advised me to switch to 'spreads' because my cholesterol was too high. Tried it for a year, made no difference so I'm back to butter!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

Grandma’s Perfect Homemade Bread (LINK)
"This homemade bread is always a family favorite and can be done so easily with this perfect recipe my grandma handed down to me. Making bread is easier than you think"!


----------



## gennie (Apr 15, 2020)

Real butter.  No fake.  I leave a small chunk of butter in a butter bell on my counter all the time.  Always spreadable.  Some brands are OK but home made much better.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 15, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Earth Balance Spread.  I use very little, but when I need to spread a butter-like substance, this suffices.  I normally use Spanish Olive Oil as my go-to on toasted bread, with a dusting of oregano and rosemary, along with turmeric and garlic.  Yum!


I only use real salted butter and sometimes sprinkle it with garlic powder (or rub a clove on it if it's rye bread) and I love turmeric (can attest to its health benefits), but never tried it on toast.  Heading for the kitchen and doing that NOW!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 15, 2020)

Here at the cabin, my lady bakes her bread in the BBQ

Gotta say, it turns our rather well


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2020)

Those are lovely loaves!


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 15, 2020)

I agree man does not live on bread alone. Fresh bread, butter (real butter) with some peanut butter crunchy of course. That combination
WILL keep you alive. Very partial to that myself.  Lunch time, where is that bread knife?
Yummm


----------



## jerry old (Apr 15, 2020)

Question
What was the first margarine?
Back in the 40's
The gallon bucket that came came with a separate packet of coloring.
It looked like grease, you stirred it and stirred it, it still tasted
like grease (it was animal fat).  That was my job, it stank.

It wasn't called margarine, can't remember name.  I think it
was Oleo, but   it had more letters-bad stuff


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Question
> What was the first margarine?
> Back in the 40's
> The gallon bucket that came came with a separate packet of coloring.
> ...


I remember a sealed plastic package of white stuff with a bright orange circle in the middle. We took turns squashing it around until it was yellow. I suppose that was margarine.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

Cudahy's Delrich Margarine


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


>


Yep .. that's the stuff. My 2 sisters and I took turns squishing it around.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

1993 Fleischmann's Move Over Butter "Moooove Over Butter" TV Commercial


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 15, 2020)

I make Italian bread starting with a biga that's sat overnight, followed up with (4) separate one hour rises.  It takes a while but the results are worth it.  Same with ciabatta buns I make.

Regarding butter, I mostly use Amish butter from an independent store up the road from me.  I make my own ghee, and there is something structurally different about the Amish butter.  Every commercial butter (and I've tried them all) reacts the exact same way when simmering off the whey and precipitating out the milk solids, but the Amish is way way different.

There are lots of opinions on the web as to what this structual difference is, but I've yet to find a definitive explanation.

Regarding loaf bread: If anyone has a recipe for a good wheat (whole or partial) sandwich loaf, I'll take it.  I don't make loaf bread because (for me) I've yet to find a recipe that makes decent sandwiches.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

My doctor says margarine is "plastic fat", and it's better to use a small scraping of butter than to use margarine.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> The Margarine Squeeze-Mix EZ Color Pak  (LINK)


That looks so nasty.

Tell me again how each subsequent generation has managed to live longer that the preceding one.

Factory-fresh, baby.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 15, 2020)

I heard of the original margarine that needed color added to it.  Never saw it, though.
The farthest back I knew of was Nucoa margarine.


----------



## gennie (Apr 15, 2020)

Pinky, my doctor said the same.  

About the oleo and having to mix in the coloring.  It could easily have been done at the factory but the dairy industry pressured congress into making it illegal to do so.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 21, 2020)

I was going to a church with a small (5 person) congregation before I transferred to one of the larger sister congregations.  For some reason we got it into our heads to do a several course Christmas dinner for 50 people.  I made Chicken Divan and homemade French bread.

I forget how much I made.  It was a busy day...


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 26, 2020)

Here's what a kilo of Amish butter gets you.


*Ethiopian Clarified Butter/Ghee/Garlic Butter*​
It's just so much easier to do all at the same time like this.
I'm good for 3-4 months.


----------



## drifter (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm also a bread lover, a white bread lover. I remember when a child, mom making big waterf biscuits, some as big as a saucer,
we'd pour sweetened coffee over the biscuit and that was breasfast. Then we graduated to a watered down can milk buscuit. I 
was in second or third grade before I ever tastedc whole raw milk and butter from real cream that rose on the milk, skimmed off 
and made into butter. Later we ggo light bread, white bread sliced. Any meal I ate, good or bad white bread has balanced it off, mad other foods better. For forty-five years I ate Mrs. Biard's bread and/or Rainbo bread. Then both those disappeared, bought out by a Mexican 
manufacturer. Slowl;y the breads I ate disappeared, bought out by Bimbo. Now I am quitting white breads. My son has been getting me a diffent loaf each week for me to try. I am going to Oaknut bread for my staple. I have hated whole wheat breads. I only bTry to lose a few pounds again. Bread used to be a favorite food. Now it hasbecome second rate. Tastes not too good with baloney and cheese. Ugg.


----------



## drifter (Apr 29, 2020)

IKE said:


> My mom never made homemade loaf bread but she always made Parker House rolls for Thanksgiving.....I'd normally eat so many hot out of the oven rolls with butter that I didn't want much Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Mama and I quit using margarine several years ago and switched over to Land O Lakes real butter with canola oil added to make it easier to spread.
> 
> ...


I mean does them rolls lood good or what? I, too use the land of lakes. Used Irish butter for a good while. Started gaining weight,
not because it was Irish butter, although it has a lot more calories, but because of what all I used the butter on.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)

I made a loaf of french bread on Tuesday; there is nothing to compare with the smell of baking yeast bread.  Sigh.  
 I have a bread machine and usually make only one loaf at a time; there's just the 2 of us and we really don't eat a lot of bread, though I love it.


----------



## Devi (Apr 29, 2020)

Love bread, particularly white bread. The only problem is that ... it puts weight on us like crazy. I'm sure wheat bread would too, but white is the favorite. And we do have a bread machine.

Our solution is to -- every once in a while -- bake a loaf of white bread. But not week in and week out for months on end! Not crazy about having to lose weight.


----------



## drifter (Apr 29, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I made a loaf of french bread on Tuesday; there is nothing to compare with the smell of baking yeast bread.  Sigh.
> I have a bread machine and usually make only one loaf at a time; there's just the 2 of us and we really don't eat a lot of bread, though I love it.


I had a machine one time and cooked bread for a year on it. All good breads. I gained thirty pounds. I went out to buy some new britches  
where I had shopped for years. They told me I needed to go to a specialty store for big men's sizes. At that time I didn't know such a store
existed. I went there, bought some ugly pants I was embarrased to wear. Gave my machine away. Took me three years to get back to normal.
But the bread  was good.


----------

